
Taking PHP Seriously - rootlocus
https://slack.engineering/taking-php-seriously-cf7a60065329
======
bausshf
And now I can't take Slack seriously either.

~~~
bovermyer
And why is that?

~~~
bausshf
Because they're taking PHP seriously.

~~~
bovermyer
Why shouldn't they?

Or, to be more direct about it, why do you have a condescending attitude
towards PHP and PHP developers?

